# Eerie Christmas music impossible to find???



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

OK! Local haunt guy has a twisted Santa costume and I thought having a couple twisted (music only) Christmas carols playing would add sooooo much. Any sources?

Alternately: Any way to warp and twist standard sound files in Audacity???


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/Tales-Crypt-Y...ef=sr_1_1/104-0583453-8580713?ie=UTF8&s=music


Tales from the Crypt - Have yourself a scary little christmas


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

Excellent find Rich! I'd never heard of it. But I was hoping for something without words. I'm guessing our twisted Santa will be saying something (the scene is set with a Christmas tree with red lights and body parts underneath) and instrumental music would be my preference.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Well. Not sure it is eerie or not, but here's a Halloween/Christmas LP:

Monster Christmas Mash On Ebay


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

If audacity has pitch control try playing with lowering the pitch a LOT, I do that with a mic to make myself sound satanic


----------



## cncmomma (Oct 23, 2006)

There is a "Here Comes Santa Claus" instrumental tune from The Nightmare Before Christmas movie. It's the one where the Halloweentown band plays before Jack Skellington takes off in the makeshift coffin sleigh. It sounds like an eerie funeral march for Santa, lol. I'll try to find the soundfile if possible somewhere but it seems like what you want.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

How about the Barking Dogs Jingle Bells?? You know you're in HELL when you have to listen to that!!! LOL.........


----------



## alabamudclay (Oct 8, 2006)

here's disneyland's haunted mansion holiday. there's some creepy instrumental tracks on it.
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=32b3804cc1e750aff49dda150573b2be


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

found it!

http://www.full-albums.net/full-alb...Yourself a Scary Little-Soundtrack-123098.asp


Tales from the Crypt, a free download........ (plan for next year!)


OR for all you Halloween nuts who want some good Christmas music to play with your Christmas display! LOL....


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Awesome to you both. Thanks.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Not sure if this is what your looking for but, try this:

http://www.cafepress.com/buy/scary ...8531/pNo_14878531/id_5819526/opt_/pg_/c_/fpt_


----------



## Marsuvees (Feb 13, 2007)

Carol of the Bells isn't really twisted, but it has a nice haunting feeling that I love.


----------

